# Prepper Gathering Vote



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

This should make the tally part easier - eh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beavers Bend


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> This should make the tally part easier - eh?


You need to vote too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Beavers Bend


She was trying to create a poll and went click-happy before she figured out how to create it. Now she is telling the dogs it is my fault.

So now I can answer the age old question: "If a man is alone in the forest, is he still wrong?" The answer is must assuredly: Yes.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

NUMBER ONE INOR! 

Thanks for your effing help.

Beavers Bend and it may be just me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> She was trying to create a poll and went click-happy before she figured out how to create it. Now she is telling the dogs it is my fault.
> 
> So now I can answer the age old question: "If a man is alone in the forest, is he still wrong?" The is must assuredly: Yes.


Your a man, you're ALWAYS WRONG. Get used to it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Another tally for Beaver's Bend.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beavers Bend, although I may be all black and blue by the time we get there...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I like Beavers Bend, but I'm from the always wrong half of our marriage too.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What and where is Beavers Bend?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

tango said:


> What and where is Beavers Bend?


Here ya go

Beavers Bend & Hochatown State Park | TravelOK.com - Oklahoma's Official Travel & Tourism Site

EDIT: Gonna have to cut and paste cuz for some damn reason it won't show as a link.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Beaver bend


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Beavers bend sounds great. Count me in.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You can look at the "Great Preppers Gathering 2014" thread under General Talk. There are links to all 4 parks we are voting on. There is also info on the average highs and lows for temps as well as average precipitation per month. I couldn't think of anymore info I should dig up.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Beavers bend sounds great. Count me in.


 The Meangreen family is a go!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's the link

Beavers Bend Resort Park

There is a map on this website.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

That's doable for me. Easy days drive to a nice area and an open carry state. 

What dates were being considered?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> What dates were being considered?


I'll be bringing Mrs Inor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> That's doable for me. Easy days drive to a nice area and an open carry state.
> 
> What dates were being considered?


Yup, your on you own here, Mrs Inceptor will be coming with me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'll be bringing Mrs Inor.


Hahahahahahahacoughhahahahahcough...

Got me on that!!! Guess I'll bring the Wench.

So smart guys.. Let me rephrase... What day of the year is being considered for the gathering? Sheesh.. Two in every crowd. Lol.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

OK too far for me


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> OK too far for me


I was hoping you would come.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't know Beavers could bend. Weird. 

Longrider tried blaming me for all of this you know.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I didn't know Beavers could bend. Weird.
> 
> Longrider tried blaming me for all of this you know.


Longrider is the sweetest, nicest lady you will ever meet. She wouldn't do that. It was all me, logged in as her! :evil:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> OK too far for me


Maybe we should organize a west coast-ish gathering.

I've been thinking of ways to make the trip work but I'm looking at 6 days travel, plus 4 days for hubs to travel back and forth to work to be with, and I'm becoming a little pessimistic since the most time he can get off in spring months is one week.


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

From the responses, Oklahoma seems to be the favorite. If Greenleaf State Park is chosen, it's only about 70 miles from Tulsa. Tulsa has a large airport and for those few who want to come and the distance is to far it could be an option? Either car rental or may be arranged for someone already there to pick them up?

I vote for either state park in Oklahoma.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I think we need to rethink this. Some people here live in Oklahoma. It isn't fair that they live there and people like shotlady can't make it because they don't.

We need to situate this business somewhere that doesn't favor one over the other.

I vote for Costa Rica.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Phew, that is an 11 hour drive for me.. Hmm


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This reminds me of every time me and Mrs. Slippy go out to dinner...
ME: Where do you want to go to dinner tonight?
HER: I don't know how about you? 
ME: Let's go to that steakhouse that we like.
HER: No, its to far
ME: Well where do you wanna go?
HER: Anywhere is fine
ME: We both like that Mexican place, couple of Margaritas might be nice if you know what I mean...wink wink
HER: The Margaritas were too cold and strong last time I think they gave me too much tequila. Lets go somewhere else
ME: How about that steakhouse that we like
HER: I told you that is too far.
HER: Why are you stopping?
ME: Well were pulling into that steakhouse right now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm.......... must be a universal discussion. I have had nearly the same discussion multiple times. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a calendar date for the gathering yet?

I won't fly - sorry but I don't give up my fourth amendment rights for anything.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey, it's hard to make decisions! I wonder at the logic of being able to meet and marry someone in three months but I'm still not able to decide where to put my darned fruit trees. 

...because, you know, where you put your fruit trees is a lasting commitment and all. :lol:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

MapQuest says 19 1/2 hrs for me. Sorry guys, its just too far. Not to worry though, its my fault for living in the far corner of the country.


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

"Costa Rica"
Where you have to have Passports!

I guess the only fair way to choose is to "Cut in half" and have an East gathering and a West gathering.

You will then be missing the Great State of Oklahoma. We have great state parks and mostly good weather,
except for the occasional tornado.
Don't forget the earthquakes. We also have the summer heat of Texas.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe we can all just hitch a ride on Amazon drones.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

indie said:


> Maybe we can all just hitch a ride on Amazon drones.


We will all be there in "30 mins or less"!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think after researching Beavers Bend, I think myself and the family will make a trip there regardless. Where ever the location I will be there, it only comes down to the days at this point.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

It'll be about 13 hours for me + or -. I'll be there with bells on! I vote Beavers Bend. And yes, Big Dog Buck *DID* start this.:-D

Oh, and I vote for April - any time in April. The weather looks best then. What do you Okies have to say?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Did someone say Beaver? Count me in!!


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

I might be able to make it next year to Beavers Bend...just have to convince the Wife that a camping trip there is a good Idea but that shouldn't be to hard with our old camp site being shut down in the next year or two...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Last sound, I like the avatar.


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

What date are you all looking at for this?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Did someone say Beaver? Count me in!!


I dont know how to take that! hahaha


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would like to come, but I already had to put in for next years vacation and won't even know what weeks I got until next week. Unless I get lucky and one of my weeks lines up with when this is going to happen I will miss it since it will be too far for a day or two trip.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I've discovered that I may in fact be a lesbian, may I still come?!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I've discovered that I may in fact be a lesbian, may I still come?!


By all means. Just be sure to bring your sense of humor because there is no "off" button on my mouth!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I've discovered that I may in fact be a lesbian, may I still come?!


Hmmmmmm. I am unable to come up with the usual thoughtful, witty or intellectual response to this.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have my permission, Mish.

:twisted:


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

OH Mish, look out... 

As far as the date? I was thinking that April would be a good month. The days make little difference to me. Just throw a suggestion out there, as I did.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Am I stupid?! (watch it!!) Where the hell is a poll?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They put it in a secret spot and gave the location to only those with capital letter names....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bastards!! Hey, wait!! My name has a capital letter?!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mish said:


> I've discovered that I may in fact be a lesbian, may I still come?!


My doctor told me I am a lesbian too! 
Oklahoma sounds great.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> My doctor told me I am a lesbian too!
> Oklahoma sounds great.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I would like to come, but I already had to put in for next years vacation and won't even know what weeks I got until next week. Unless I get lucky and one of my weeks lines up with when this is going to happen I will miss it since it will be too far for a day or two trip.


We are still working on the location. The date is the next thing. Longrider has suggested April and that's ok with me. Do you have time in April? Toss out a suggestion and we'll discuss it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We are still working on the location. The date is the next thing. Longrider has suggested April and that's ok with me. Do you have time in April? Toss out a suggestion and we'll discuss it.


I won't even know for another week, I think they are supposed to have the schedule out by the 15th


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Kansas location? what are the 4 options?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> Kansas location? what are the 4 options?


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/6163-great-prepper-gathering-2014-a-15.html

post #142.........took me a while to find it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I won't even know for another week, I think they are supposed to have the schedule out by the 15th


We got time. Let is know.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Oklahoma


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Oklahoma is good for me. May is a better month....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Do any of you that plan on coming have school aged kids we need to work schedules with?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Do any of you that plan on coming have school aged kids we need to work schedules with?


That is a good point and the way the school schedules are different in every state quite impossible to plan around. Maybe summer would be best?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Beavers Bend sounds kick butt to me if I can get the time off to make such a trip! Its a beautiful area or it was the last time I was up that way camping and fishing!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I probably won't be able to make it to this gathering, but in the unlikely event I can Beavers Bend looks nice. As the event draws nearer I'll have to consult my calendar and bank account.

-Infidel


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Count me out unless everyone wants to get together in February (just saw the vacation schedule)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Do any of you that plan on coming have school aged kids we need to work schedules with?


That's easy for me. I'm the only child we have.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

If newbies are welcome, then I'm in and anytime is good for me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like fun to be had by all, I'll have too pass. Don't want to be a wet blanket but, I'm at the bottom of the economic totem pole and there's just no way I can afford to take time off of work. I also don't have a vehicle that I would trust for any length of travel. I do hope you all pull it off and have a great time though!


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

All you New Jersey / New York , Metro area people let see whos going ?? Fly, car rental / Drive , Share a cabin... keep me posted ..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am sure Okla is a nice place, but unless there is a location more convenient to the East coast folks, most won't/can't make that trip, due to distance and expense.
I would like to make a get together, but it would have to be closer.
Maybe those of us in the East can plan something?


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

@ Tango 

That also works for me ... and would be alot cheaper //


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I read that May is the wettest month at all 4 state parks. But I'm game if it works for others. There is a pavillion or two at Beavers Bend, so rain can be worked around. I know that OK is far from both East and West coasts. But it's central. I hope you guys could make it anyway. Let us know if you're doing a separate gathering. Maybe some of us can make that one too.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What about June? Especially for any that have kids in school?


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm OK with any time. It might be warm in the tent, but I think I can handle it. That's the reason behind suggesting the spring. But it'll work better for those with kids in the sumemr. We have to get reservations in pretty quick, then. I'm sure summer months fill up fast. So far, it looks like Beavers Bend is the most voted for site. I have been pm'ing the ones who haven't commented yet. Members that are on the introduction threads, that comment often. I'm hearing from some of them, and they are telling me their vote.

If you guys think of anyone, or want to do some contacts, please spread the word.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Stevenc90 said:


> All you New Jersey / New York , Metro area people let see whos going ?? Fly, car rental / Drive , Share a cabin... keep me posted ..


If I end up going I'll be driving which isn't very likely due to time and financial constraints. I'd really like to make this one but I don't see how it's feasible this year. Even Tango's proposed East Coast gathering would probably be out for me this year but that would depend on where and when that would be.

-Infidel


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oklahoma works for me as I am in the central part of the state. Weather is usually good last part of April, early May.... Not too hot in the day and not too cool at night. Also, weather starts to dry up a bit more. Any more thoughts on dates?


----------

